# Sikh Organization SGPC To Take Delhi Based Paramjit Singh Sarna To Court



## spnadmin (Apr 26, 2010)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="600"><tbody><tr><td style="padding-bottom: 1em;">
</td></tr><tr><td style="padding-bottom: 1em;">  *Sikh* organization SGPC to take Delhi based Paramjit Singh Sarna  to court</td></tr></tbody></table>
*Amritsar, Punjab:* Shiromani Gurdwara Parbandhak  Committee president Avtar Singh Makkar on Sunday said legal action will  be taken against Harwinder Singh Alwar and Delhi Sikh Gurdwara  Management Committee president Paramjit Singh Sarna.


 Speaking to mediapersons after presiding over the SGPC executive  committee meeting, Makkar said Alwar had given a wrong reference of a  book published by SGPC during a function at Bangla Sahib, New Delhi.


 He said Alwar’s remarks were against Gurus and he had also presented  Sikh history in a wrong way.


 Makkar said though the book was published by SGPC, but it was banned  later.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Apr 26, 2010)

Does anyone know about the remarks by Alwar and about the book?

I would appreciate that.

Thanks

Tejwant Singh


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 26, 2010)

Tejwant Singh said:


> Does anyone know about the remarks by Alwar and about the book?
> 
> I would appreciate that.
> 
> ...



I do not and would love to know more. Maybe something to search later this evening. Could be it will turn up.

Most of the information available about this is on the Global Sikh News Network which is a branch of panthic....org. 

It could turn out to be a tempest in a teapot as so many of these reputed controversies are. I personally cannot understand how this is not a frivolous charge. How is it that Indian courts take up these cases? My computer home page is "The Hindu." I never see stories about Muslims taking each other to court over doctrinal differences, nor Christians, nor Hindus. When they go to court it is typically "other" directed. Very confusing.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 27, 2010)

Guru Piayario Jios,

Gyani Harinder Singh Alwar - place of Gyani Maskeen Ji....while doing the daily Katha programme at Gurdwara Bangla Sahib, made reference to a Book in HINDI published by the SGPC's Dharmik Research Board on Sikh History.
In this book, very low aspersions were cast on Guru Har rai Ji and the Bani of Guru Granth Sahib Jee.
Guur har rai ji was alleged to have had his eldest son Ram Rai via an illegetimate extra marital affair with his MAID.
When this Book and its infamous insults to the Guru Sahib jis were discovered by alert readers, and  ahuge furore arose in the Media..the SGPC was FORCED to Ban and WITHDRAW the offendign book.......
BUT what really STINGS Makkar and Company is..that then the SGPC never took any action, never lodged a police report, never asked for Dhaar 295 of hurting the sentiments of the sikhs blah blah blah..as to WHAT IS BEING DONE WITH EDITOR JOGINDER SINGH of Rozana Spokesman..WHO Not only WITHDREW the alleged defamatory editorial the Very NEXT DAY..Joginder also APOLOGISED many times and regretted his wriitgn shurt nayone.  The Makkar company swung into action..THREE DAYS after the APOLOGY was published. NO APOLOGY has yet been given by the author of that HIGHLY OFFENSIVE BOOK even after two YEARS..
2. The Vedanti Edited Gurbials Patshai Chhevin which is also highly blasphemous and offensive to Sikh Gurus..was also BANNED and WITHDRAWN by the SGPC after Gurbaksh Singh Kala Afghana EXPOSED it in the press. Vedanti NEVER APOLOGISED nor expressed any sorrow at hurting sikh snetiments over thsi book. The SGPC also never took any legal action...On the other hand Gurbaksh singh kala afghana got excommunicated by VEDANTI...( although it can be argued thats a different matter..Ya it is ??) By the Same Yardstick..the Joginder spokesman matter is also a "different " matter..Ya it sure is ???
3. The Rozana Spokesman publishes from Mohali...the sgpc case is registered in Amritsar.

Just for interest sake...can anyone even remember how the SGPC and the Jathedars declared a FAKE KALGHEE as Genuine Guru Gobind Singh's kalgee..they all went to the Amrrisar International Airport to welcome this religious artifact and wanted it installed in the Akal Takhat.....BEFORE that..VEDANTI and FAMILY even went on a.."EDUCATIONAL- cum FACT FINDING" viist to CANADA to look for this "Missing Klagee"...when everyoen who si nayone knew thta ths klage was in UK and not Canada...anyway Vedanti came back emptyhanded.  and never apologised for the wild goose chase on Goluck expenses.......again Joginder of spokesman was the Prime Mover in this EXPOSURE..no one APOLOGISED over this FRAUD...but then again..thats a different matter..it always is.

The AUTHOR...the PUBLISHER..the Printer..seller..reader..of the OFFENSIVE BOOOK is not charged..Gyani Harinder Singh Alwar is CHARGED..for EXPOSING THE BOOK and its nefarious CONTENTS.

Once I had a friend who was the Class Monitor. During the Teachers absence, two studnets got into  averbal battle and BOTH used very offensive language. When the teacher came back and asked waht happeend..the Monitor got up and told him about the fight and also repeated that the boys involved used foul language. The Teacher replied..I DID NOT HEAR either A or B use any Bad words...*BUT I JUST HEARD YOU*..say those foul words...Come here and bend down for three strokes of the Cane for being a bad example...Makkarr and SGPC are SAYING THE SAME THING to Harinder singh.."WE DONT GIVE TWO HOOTS about the book..ITS YOU who QUOTED IT and made the Episode FRESH..we want YOUR HIDE !!:happysingh:WAHEGURU !!!! fairness exemplified..and Justice Personified !!:happysingh::happysingh::happysingh::happysingh::happysingh:


----------



## gur_meet (Apr 27, 2010)

Gyani Harinder Singh Alwar during the katha refereed that he has the book and is submitting an application before the "Singh Sahibans " as to investigate and tell the sangat how the  Book got published, who the writer is ( _as the book mentions none_) , who authorised its publication and who was the then at the helm. The book has gone to so many libraries.

Later the news came that SGPC had earlier banned the book and would take legal action.

 There are many writing/ books which were written with  malafied intention. SGPC should simply list these so that sangat or researchers would know which give the distorted version of History.

guru fateh


----------

